# Biddeford Police - F/T Officer Positions



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

City of Biddeford PATROL OFFICER The City of Biddeford has immediate openings for the position of Patrol Officer.

The Biddeford Police Department is a progressive law enforcement agency and offers an excellent wage and benefits package. Lateral entry up to the 10 year pay step ($32.35/hour) is available to qualified candidates. Pay range starts at $27.13/hour for a 42 hour work week (4 days on with 2 days off).

Qualified candidates must hold a valid Maine driver's license at the time of employment. The minimum requirement is successful completion of the ALERT exam. Preference may be given to graduates of the MCJA basic school as well as graduates of the pre-service school or those with college degrees. Applicants must be at least 21 years of age, have no criminal or adverse traffic record and must pass a physical agility test, human resource profile assessment and a polygraph examination.
Applications are available at Biddeford Police Department, 39 Alfred Street, Biddeford, Maine, during normal business hours or on our website www.biddefordmaine.org/police. Completed applications should be returned to Human Resources, City of Biddeford, P.O. Box 586, Biddeford, ME 04005 or emailed to [email protected] The City of Biddeford is an Equal Opportunity Affirmative Action Employer.


----------

